# Bottle Washer/rinser



## ekul (11/2/11)

I have been wanting to get one of these or this to make rinsing bottles alot easier.
It is something that hooks up to your tap and ou put the bottle on it. Pushing down on it turns the tap on spraying a jet of water into it, rinsing the bottle.

To clean my bottles i just soak them in napsan in the wheelbarrow, then i rinse each one under the tap, then i use one of these bottle sanitisers to spray sanitiser inside. The biggest step is actually rinsing them out, so it would be good if i could shorten it. I have been thinking of building something that has a jet that goes straight up that is ball valve operated. But if i can buy something ready made or build it that would be great. I'm ont ank water so water use isn't an issue either.

A local brewer has lent me a heap of kegging gear so i will be kegging very soon, but i still like the idea of bottles so i can take them to mates places. Most of my drinking is at other people houses so i am still going to need to bottle at least half of my brew. A bottle rinser would make my life a whole lot easier.

ANyone got any solutions?


----------



## proudscum (11/2/11)

you might want one of these as well
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Green-Bot...5#ht_1247wt_815

Not that i have used any of these.i just tap rinse the bottle after pouring and chuck it in the dish rack to drain.
fill the sink with no rinse push the bottles through and drain off.the time saver for me was to have another fermenter to bulk prime no messy dex spilling down the side of the bottle etc.i used to bottle double batches into stubbies so 108 bottles to process at a time would take 2hours including clean up.now i just wash 1 stainless bottle and force carb its all over in about 10minutes.

good luck


----------



## Crusty (11/2/11)

ekul said:


> I have been wanting to get one of these or this to make rinsing bottles alot easier.
> It is something that hooks up to your tap and ou put the bottle on it. Pushing down on it turns the tap on spraying a jet of water into it, rinsing the bottle.
> 
> To clean my bottles i just soak them in napsan in the wheelbarrow, then i rinse each one under the tap, then i use one of these bottle sanitisers to spray sanitiser inside. The biggest step is actually rinsing them out, so it would be good if i could shorten it. I have been thinking of building something that has a jet that goes straight up that is ball valve operated. But if i can buy something ready made or build it that would be great. I'm ont ank water so water use isn't an issue either.
> ...



I've got one of these & two 81 bottle trees. There is a few brew shops selling them. They are called turbo bottle washer & work brilliantly.

here

Crusty


----------



## mika (12/2/11)

Depends on your level of 'handy-man-ness'.
I tried one of those bottle sanitisers for a little while. Didn't seem to take long before the 'seals' wore out and it became pretty average.
Now I use a windscreen washer pump mounted into the side of a 90c Bunnings Bucket. Computer power supply and a bit of tubing with a reticulation joiner on the end to act as a nozzle. Seems to work pretty well. I was looking at going to a foot switch as well, but haven't made it that far yet.
For the rinsing, I did build a reticulation manifold with a whole bunch of risers and a decent spray nozzle on the end. This fitted under a piece of MDF board on legs with a whole bunch of holes drilled in it. The bottles then sat upside down in the holes with a riser and jet inside each bottle. This allowed me to rinse about a dozen bottles at once with draining storage for about another 25 or more. The original idea was to handle almost a whole batch on the board. It worked fairly well, but then I got lazy when the kegs came along. Left the thing out in the weather (MDF was meant to be only a short term thing until I proofed the concept) and it basically fell to pieces. 
Nowadays I bottle so infrequently that I don't see a lot of point in going to that much trouble for rinsing. I soak in a PBW equivalent solution inside of cheapy garbage bins from the Big Green Building and simply hand rinse with the hose, then sanitise with the windscreen washer pump bucket thingo.


----------



## Benniee (12/2/11)

mika said:


> Now I use a windscreen washer pump mounted into the side of a 90c Bunnings Bucket. Computer power supply and a bit of tubing with a reticulation joiner on the end to act as a nozzle. Seems to work pretty well. I was looking at going to a foot switch as well, but haven't made it that far yet.



Pictures please 

Sounds like a good setup.

Benniee


----------



## milob40 (12/2/11)

i would not buy any fittings like this from the usa because they don't use bsp thread as we do in australia.
they use npt thread, it will go on but will either be too loose or too tight and only go on 1 or 2 threads.
just a thought before you buy.
make a washer out of garden irrigation fittings. 
i made one of these that would rinse 6 bottles at a time .
attach 1/4'" risers to 13mmm tube with a misting head, attach to timber 75 x 50 pine then cut 90mm stormwater pipe over this so the bottles will sit snuggly in place, 
just cut slots in the 90mm pipe so the timber base (75x50mmm ) and the 13mm tubing can run through the underneath of the 90mm pipe.
the bottles will sit upside down inside the 90mm and the sprayers should sit about 40mm shorter than the bottom of the bottles.a quick turn of the hose tap 
rinses it in no time


----------



## DU99 (12/2/11)

theres this also
http://www.liquorcraft.com.au/afawcs013382...uctdetails.html
they are available here..turbo washer
http://www.malthouse.com.au/category.php?category_id=6


----------



## poppa joe (12/2/11)

I use an Air Duster (Supercheap) connected to Water tap.....Mine is permanently connected..Works like the one you are talking about..Only cheaper..I have it on a two way tap diverter..
Cheers
PJ


----------



## QldKev (12/2/11)

Hey ekul, we can make you the worlds most awesome bottle cleaner/ sanitiser! 

QldKev


----------

